# Donkey vs. Bull



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Had a laugh today seen a Donkey trying to Bully a Big Angus Bull. Onery little Guy.

big rockpile


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Years ago I had a very small Shetland Mule, that means his mother was a Shetland Pony. He would take on any and all comers. He could jump a five strand barbwire fence, and then run ten miles to avoid being caught. He could carry a one hundred pound pack all day long. Then, if you turned him loose in camp, he would run all the way back to the trail head. He loved small children, but he hated dogs.
His name was Little Jimmy Dickens.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

muleskinner2 said:


> Years ago I had a very small Shetland Mule, that means his mother was a Shetland Pony. He would take on any and all comers. He could jump a five strand barbwire fence, and then run ten miles to avoid being caught. He could carry a one hundred pound pack all day long. Then, if you turned him loose in camp, he would run all the way back to the trail head. He loved small children, but he hated dogs.
> His name was Little Jimmy Dickens.


Around here have Jumping Mules they were mostly for **** Hunting. Find a Good one it was nice in the woods.

big rockpile


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

big rockpile said:


> Around here have Jumping Mules they were mostly for **** Hunting. Find a Good one it was nice in the woods.
> 
> big rockpile


I began riding the mule I use now when he was two, and taught him to **** jump a four foot fence. He is ten years old now, and we haven't jumped a fence in years. I plan to ride on Saturday, I should see if he remembers.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

big rockpile said:


> Had a laugh today seen a Donkey trying to Bully a Big Angus Bull. Onery little Guy.
> 
> big rockpile


What...no video!?


----------

